
Since there is no delicious I have created yabs - caviv
https://www.yabs.io
======
gnat
Why not [http://pinboard.in](http://pinboard.in) ? The price is low and
revenue incentivises Maciej to continue to work on it, whereas you might get
married, or travel, or have a day job that consumes all your time, and
suddenly yabs is rotting and one day it gets hacked and you decide it's a PITA
to keep maintaining it so you shut it down.

If I'm putting data into someone else's software, and it's data that I depend
upon, then I pay for that system. Else, back it up regularly and prepare to
move between free systems as optimism boils off.

Sorry to be a downer, but "I have written a delicious replacement" is a song
that many have sung before.

